
Ask HN: Nonprofit health tech organizations? - sizzlinkola
I&#x27;m looking for digital health or health tech nonprofits to volunteer for. Does anyone know of any?<p>An example would be Tidepool in SF that&#x27;s working on open source diabetes software.
======
zachlatta
I have a friend building a health tech NGO operating in rural India that uses
[https://www.open-emr.org](https://www.open-emr.org) as the foundation of
their software.

Maybe contributing to it / a similar open source project would be high impact?
I'm sure they're not the only ones depending on this type of software.

~~~
sizzlinkola
Would like to know more. Feel free to reach out to your friend if they would
like someone perform product management work. If so, let me know the best
contact info or I could share mine.

~~~
zachlatta
Email me? (email in my HN profile). Don't see any contact info on your
profile.

------
brylie
I am co-founder of a coöp where we are building an open-source tool to promote
wellbeing among eldercare residents:

[https://geri.life/en/](https://geri.life/en/)

[https://github.com/GeriLife/wellbeing/](https://github.com/GeriLife/wellbeing/)

We use a simple data structure to record and visualize wellbeing activities,
to help caregivers ensure residents lead fulfilling lives.

We can use help from people with an interest in marketing, translation, UX
design, data visualization, and/or quality assurance.

~~~
sizzlinkola
Would love to know more. I have an interest in product management.

Let me know your best contact info.

~~~
brylie
Thanks for showing interest :-)

My email is brylie@amble.fi

~~~
sizzlinkola
Sent you an e-mail.

------
john33ee
Nodehealth.org

